
First US Senator, Sen Rand Paul Tests Positive for Coronavirus - hourislate
https://www.axios.com/rand-paul-coronavirus-847b3df1-92bc-4ee6-833b-952d16f3ee3f.html
======
aazaa
> ... He is asymptomatic and was tested out of an abundance of caution due to
> his extensive travel and events. ...

Very high asymptomatic spread is what sets COVID-19 apart from anything in the
last 100 years. It defies belief to suggest that a large fraction of the US
Senate is not infected at this point.

------
dbg31415
Hope he doesn’t give it to his dad.

------
onetimemanytime
which means that a lot of them were exposed to it. and a lot of them are...

"48 Senators are over the age of 65

147 Representatives are over the age of 65

15 governors are over the age of 65"

[https://www.quorum.us/data-driven-insights/the-115th-
congres...](https://www.quorum.us/data-driven-insights/the-115th-congress-is-
among-the-oldest-in-history/175/)

Not to mention POTUS.

At some point no medicine or respirator can help you. Looks like the virus has
been making the rounds unmolested quite a bit in USA. Unfortunately it will
hit the fan in a week or two...

~~~
systemvoltage
This is terrifying. When the Federal government stops functioning, the country
will be in chaos.

~~~
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
I don’t know if you noticed, but large portions of our federal government have
not been functioning for awhile. For example spending months on impeachment
proceedings that were guaranteed to go nowhere just for the sake of political
posturing, right as covid19 was getting started.

~~~
ykevinator
The intent was legitimate, a crime was genuinely believed to have been
committed.

------
ykevinator
Libertarians don't need the government.

~~~
chkaloon
...and if he gets a mild case they'll say "hah! told you so!"

------
haunter
"Sen. Paul casts lone vote against coronavirus funding bill"

[https://www.lex18.com/news/national-politics/sen-paul-
casts-...](https://www.lex18.com/news/national-politics/sen-paul-casts-lone-
vote-against-coronavirus-funding-bill)

